# حد منكم بيعرف هالشي يلي رح قوله هلا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



## rana1981 (30 سبتمبر 2009)

*النتيجة التي ستقرئها الآن هي أمر عجيب حقا

س: ما هو اقصر أصحاح في الكتاب المقدس ؟
ج: مزمور 117

س:ما هو أطول أصحاح في الكتاب المقدس ؟
ج: مزمور 119

س: ما هو الإصحاح الذي يقع في منتصف الكتاب المقدس؟
ج: مزمور 118

هناك 594 أصحاح قبل المزمور118 وأيضا 594 أصحاح بعده, إذا جمعنا هذين الرقمين نحصل على  1188

س:ما هي الآية التي تتوسط الكتاب المقدس ؟
ج: مزمور 118 :8

هل لهذه الآية مدلول خاص على إرادة الله الكاملة لحياتنا ؟
عندما يريد شخص ما أن يعرف إرادة الله الكاملة لحياته وان يكون محور عنايته يجب أن يقرأ محور كلمته
مزمور 118 :8 "الاحتماء بالرب خير من التوكل على الإنسان "

أليس هذه غريبا ؟ أم إن الله كانت له يد فيما حدث؟

يا الله أبانا 
بارك أصدقائي بالبركة التي تراها إنهم بحاجة إليها اليوم وأملأ حياتهم بسلامك ونعمتك وقوتك قي طريقهم إليك 
آمين
عندما تضيق بك الحياة وتذكر دائما ان الايمان لا يعبر بك حول الضيقة بل يعبر بك خلالها "عنددما تتخلى عن رغبتك في التحكم في مستقبلك ستجد طريقك للسعادة "

ليبارككم الله في كل اعمالك يا اخوتي ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 سبتمبر 2009)

جميل جدا يا رنا 
تسلم ايدك 
ميررررررسى ليكى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## rana1981 (30 سبتمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> جميل جدا يا رنا
> تسلم ايدك
> ميررررررسى ليكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​



*شكرا كوكو على مرورك
الرب يكون معك​*


----------



## +Coptic+ (30 سبتمبر 2009)

*معلومات جميلة جدا
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 سبتمبر 2009)

> مزمور 118 :8 "الاحتماء بالرب خير من التوكل على الإنسان "


*امــــــــــــــــــــين*
*معلومة جديدة وجميييييييييييييلة اوى بجد*
*ميرس ليكى يا حبيبة قلبى*​


----------



## سور (30 سبتمبر 2009)

*موضوع جميل جدا*
*ومعلومات قيمة فعلا اول مره اعرفها*
*ميرسى ليكى كتير رانا*​


----------



## Ferrari (30 سبتمبر 2009)

*
رائع يا رانا الموضوع

تسلم ايديك 

الرب يباركك ويبارك حياتك
*​


----------



## rana1981 (30 سبتمبر 2009)

ferrari قال:


> *
> رائع يا رانا الموضوع
> 
> تسلم ايديك
> ...


*
شكرا على مرورك
الرب يكون معك​*


----------



## صوت الرب (30 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع جدا ...
و معلومات جديدة بالنسبة لي و خصوصا
<<< الآية في منتصف الكتاب المقدس >>>


----------



## rana1981 (30 سبتمبر 2009)

m1ged قال:


> *معلومات جميلة جدا
> ربنا يبارك حياتك*



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (30 سبتمبر 2009)

صوت الرب قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا ...
> و معلومات جديدة بالنسبة لي و خصوصا
> <<< الآية في منتصف الكتاب المقدس >>>



*بشكرك على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يرعاك يا صوت الرب​*


----------



## rana1981 (30 سبتمبر 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> *امــــــــــــــــــــين*
> *معلومة جديدة وجميييييييييييييلة اوى بجد*
> *ميرس ليكى يا حبيبة قلبى*​



شكرا يا روح قلبي على مرورك
الرب يرعاكي


----------



## rana1981 (30 سبتمبر 2009)

سور قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا*
> *ومعلومات قيمة فعلا اول مره اعرفها*
> *ميرسى ليكى كتير رانا*​



شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك


----------



## ارووجة (30 سبتمبر 2009)

معلومة رااااائعة وجديدة عليي
ربنا يبارك حياتك اختي


----------



## rana1981 (30 سبتمبر 2009)

ارووجة قال:


> معلومة رااااائعة وجديدة عليي
> ربنا يبارك حياتك اختي



*شكرا يا قمر على مرورك
الرب يكون معك*​


----------



## BITAR (30 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا رنا اضافه ومعلومات قيمه
*​


----------



## rana1981 (30 سبتمبر 2009)

bitar قال:


> *شكرا رنا اضافه ومعلومات قيمه
> *​



*شكرا على مرورك
نوررررررررررت​*


----------



## mero_engel (30 سبتمبر 2009)

*معلومه حلوه اوووي *
*ميرسي يا رنون *
*تسلم ايدك علي الموضوع الجميل*​


----------



## النهيسى (30 سبتمبر 2009)

* الله

موضوع رائع

المجد للرب

شكرا جدا جدا جدا

مميز​*


----------



## tasoni queena (30 سبتمبر 2009)

رائع جدا بجد

شكرا رنا


----------



## candy shop (30 سبتمبر 2009)

معلومات راااااااااااااااااااائعه جدااااااااااااااا

ربنا يباركك يا رانا 
​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (30 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا عالموضوع الطيب
تحيتي​


----------



## just member (30 سبتمبر 2009)

*منتهى الجمال يا رنا *
*ميرسى خالص*
*واحلى تقيم الك اختنا العزيزة*
*ربنا يبارك محبتك*​


----------



## twety (1 أكتوبر 2009)

> مزمور 118 :8 "الاحتماء بالرب خير من التوكل على الإنسان "


 
*موضوع جميل جدا بجد*
*ومعولمات اغلبها جديد عليا*
*والايه جمييييييل جدا*
*شكرا ياقمر ويبقالك عندى تقييم بقى *
*منتحرمش يا جميل*


----------



## totty (1 أكتوبر 2009)

*الله
عجبنى اووووووى
خصوصا انى عمرى ما فكرت فى كده
ميرسى يا قمر*​


----------



## rana1981 (1 أكتوبر 2009)

tasoni queena قال:


> رائع جدا بجد
> 
> شكرا رنا



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (1 أكتوبر 2009)

totty قال:


> *الله
> عجبنى اووووووى
> خصوصا انى عمرى ما فكرت فى كده
> ميرسى يا قمر*​



*شكرا يا قمر على مرورك
الرب يرعاكي​*


----------



## rana1981 (1 أكتوبر 2009)

twety قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا بجد*
> *ومعولمات اغلبها جديد عليا*
> *والايه جمييييييل جدا*
> *شكرا ياقمر ويبقالك عندى تقييم بقى *
> *منتحرمش يا جميل*



*شكرا كتير حبيبتي 
يسوع يحميكي​*


----------



## rana1981 (1 أكتوبر 2009)

just member قال:


> *منتهى الجمال يا رنا *
> *ميرسى خالص*
> *واحلى تقيم الك اختنا العزيزة*
> *ربنا يبارك محبتك*​



*شكرا جوجو على مرورك المميز
الرب يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## rana1981 (1 أكتوبر 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *معلومه حلوه اوووي *
> *ميرسي يا رنون *
> *تسلم ايدك علي الموضوع الجميل*​



*شكرا على مرورك يا قمر
الرب يكون معك​*


----------



## rana1981 (1 أكتوبر 2009)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> شكرا عالموضوع الطيب
> تحيتي​



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (1 أكتوبر 2009)

candy shop قال:


> معلومات راااااااااااااااااااائعه جدااااااااااااااا
> 
> ربنا يباركك يا رانا
> ​



*شكرا كاندي على مرورك
سلام المسيح​*


----------



## rana1981 (1 أكتوبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> * الله
> 
> موضوع رائع
> 
> ...


*
شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------

